#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Семинар по изучению Буддийского Канона и переводы Сутр

## Центр Риме

Добрый день. 

Приглашаем к изучению тибетского и палийского  языка в рамках очного и заочного семинара по изучению Буддийского Канона.
Совместно с проектом www.dhamma.ru, www.asianclassics.org, www.tbrc.org, www.theravada.su в центре Риме проходит семинар по изучению Буддийского Канона.
Основной задачей семинара является изучение Канона и создание на этой базе терминологического и философского словаря Канона и подготовка к переводу полного Канона на русский и английский язык.
Изучение Канона основано на изучении Палийского, Санскритского  и Тибетского Канона.
http://forum.buddism.ru/viewtopic.ph...0bd49437a54356

Занятия по изучению Канона проводятся по воскресеньям с 11-30 в рамках программы Центра Тхеравады (Палийский Канон) и по понедельникам в 19-30 в рамках программы центра Кван-Ум
(Тибетский и Санскритский Канон)

Состав участников очного семинара включает в себя посещающих занятия. 
В основном обсуждаются основы Учения Будды на примере основополагающих Сутр Канона, их объяснений и комментариев от выдающихся Учителей.
Основные темы ближайших семинаров на основе Алмазной Сутры, Праджняпарамита Сутры и Сутры Россыпи Драгоценностей:

Восприятие реальности.
Учение о пяти скандхах.

- Как развивать верное воззрение и рассеивать сомнения.
- Исследуем фундаментальные основы всех явлений.
- Кармический характер восприятия реальности.

Понимая природу нашего сознания, мы освобождаемся от причин совершения
неблагих поступков и принятия неверных решений. Верные решения - это единственный путь достижения благого результата. Один человек, принимающий верные решения и способный научить этому других, способен избавить от страданий бесчисленное множество разумных существ как на относительном, так и на абсолютном уровне. Понимание этической основы взаимосвязи всех явлений дает нам основу для изучения причин явлений окружающего и внутреннего мира.


В заочном семинаре ведется работа по переводу Сутр Канона с английского,  пали, тибетского, санскрита.
Изучение первоисточников дает возможность глубже понять смысл драгоценного Учения Будды, ответить на многие вопросы которые не упоминаются в переводной литературе.
На базе программы подстрочного перевода проведен словарный разбор и грамматический анализ 3 томов Кангьюра и половины тома Тенгьюра.

По рекомендации и с большой помощью Дмитрия Ивахненко (www.dhamma.ru) начат подробный словарный анализ и подготовка к переводу Самскрита-Асамскрита Винишчая Сутры
Это сутра называется «Подробное объяснение обусловленных и необусловленных (явлений)» и является энциклопедическим изложением основных положений Абидхармы и Мадхьямики.
Сутра устанавливает связь между положениями Праджняпарамиты и воззрениями Тхеравады. Часть текста этой Сутры является переводом Вимуктимаги с языка Пали. Этот перевод на тибетский позволил сохранить этот текст, так как сам оригинал на Пали утрачен.
Подробнее это описано в теме на форуме "Постижение": http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=312.0

приглашаем Вас принять участие в семинаре. 
Будем рады любому конструктивному обсуждению.

Конечно практикующим разные традиции и развивающим собственные проекты нелегко договорится. 
Однако очевидно что изучение и перевод Канона это общее дело.

Тему объединения усилий по изучению Канона поддержали:
Его Святейшество Богдо Геген Ринпоче
Приемник Его Святейшества Богдо Гегена Ринпоче Лама Озер Ринпоче
Его Святейшество Сакья Тридзин Ринпоче,
Его Святейшество Кьябже Цетрул Ринпоче
Досточтимые Кхенпо Палден Шераб и Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
Досточтимый Махиндаванса Махатеро
Досточтимый Суманатисо Махатеро 
Досточтимый Ачарья Махатеро
Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон 
Геше Майкл Роуч
Профессор Роберт Турман
Исполнительный директор проекта перевода Канона на английский язык Huang Jing Rui
Андрей Тереньтьев 
Бем Муртуев 
Алексей Васильев
и многие другие замечательные Учителя, практикующие и ученые.

Пусть благо изучения Святой Дхармы процветает и устраняет все страдания!

----------

Choi (30.05.2016), Ануруддха (29.05.2016), Ассаджи (28.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2016), Гошка (30.05.2016), Пема Ванчук (29.05.2016)

----------


## Центр Риме

Силами сотрудников http://asianclassics.org набран словарь тибето-санскритский словарь Локш Чандра.
Словарь содержит более 60 000 теерминов. 
Следующим шагом необходимо проверить распознавание шеснадчати томного тибето-санскритского словаря доктора Неги. Он сожержит более 150 000 термиов.

----------

Ассаджи (22.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.06.2016), Гошка (22.06.2016)

----------

